# Left arrow kick ~ HELP !!!



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

I wouldn't assume anything. I would turn down the poundage and/or lower the point weight to see what happens. Obviously, if you have tried 3 different rests, that isn't the problem. Assume, they are all setup properly and dropping fast enough. I would check for contact though. Then, I would do some bare shaft tuning.


----------



## railbird (May 21, 2005)

I agree with Deezlin. Sometimes you get fooled.


----------



## Donhudd (Sep 21, 2002)

thespyhunter said:


> Hoyt ViperTec
> 28 1/2 Spirals
> 64#'s
> A/C SuperSlims( 400's) 28" long, 100 gr tips, 3 1/8 QuikSpins
> ...


You do not state distance where tear is to left. You need to catch teh arrow immediately after it leaves teh bow to be sure that it is on the first osscillation. Paper tune at 3 feet from paper. Move rest to move POINT of arrow where it needs to go, ie, if point is right of where it should be (left tear) move rest to LEFT. When you get it right, move back to 10 feet and repeat. Keep moving back until satisfied. If you are unable to get bullet hole it may be your grip. Get someone else to try it.


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

Donhudd said:


> You do not state distance where tear is to left. You need to catch teh arrow immediately after it leaves teh bow to be sure that it is on the first osscillation. Paper tune at 3 feet from paper. Move rest to move POINT of arrow where it needs to go, ie, if point is right of where it should be (left tear) move rest to LEFT. When you get it right, move back to 10 feet and repeat. Keep moving back until satisfied. If you are unable to get bullet hole it may be your grip. Get someone else to try it.



Good point. *The tear is a nock left tear at 3-4 feet*. With the rest at Hoyt's prescribed 3/4 centershot, the tear is BAD. Moving the rest to the right makes it better, but now the centershot is getting close to 5/8, and the tear is still there.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

I see you said your "Yoke is static". What does this mean? Have you locked it down. If you messed with the yoke cable, wouldn't this possible affect center shot.

I'm not a Hoyt man. I have owned a few and worked on a few. I really dislike the floating yoke. I perfer a split yoke. If the arrows aren't causing the problem or something else, I would suspect cam lean is happenning at some point.


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

Deezlin said:


> I see you said your "Yoke is static". What does this mean? Have you locked it down. If you messed with the yoke cable, wouldn't this possible affect center shot.
> 
> I'm not a Hoyt man. I have owned a few and worked on a few. I really dislike the floating yoke. I perfer a split yoke. If the arrows aren't causing the problem or something else, I would suspect cam lean is happenning at some point.



I actually bought the bow from Crusher here on AT. He is a Hoyt staff shooter and he made the string/cables for it. It does not have a floating yoke.
I guess what I call static, you call split. We are talking about the same thing. :wink: I am going to make myself a draw board this weekend so I can check it out real good. I am going to follow JAVI's timing instructions and see if it doesnt help. I also have a Trykon, and we all know about the right tear issues with the '06 models. I would also like to get that solved. The centershot on it is at 7/8 right now, and it shoots great. But, I served the floating yoke to make it static, or split. I think it can be better than 7/8 though.


----------



## sharpshooter42 (Apr 4, 2007)

you are torquing your bow. Shoot with your hand open.


----------



## nomad11 (Apr 14, 2006)

I would vote 1) draw a bit too long, 2) you're torqueing the bow or 3) the yoke...if split, isn't set correctly. Not necessarily in that order.....good luck.


----------

